# I am having so much troubles trying to connect my ps3 controller to my windows 8.1 cpu/emulators



## placebooooo (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi gbatemp,

I didn't want to open a new thread for this, but I honestly lost hope. I have been trying to connect my new ps3 controller to my windows 8.1 pc but things are getting so stinking complicated. Here is where I am:

Finally, after so much installing/uninstalling/rebooting I was able to get my ps3 controller to connect to my computer (I think). I installed the scp driver and I am currently in a state where my bluetooth dongle lights up, and the "1" red light on my ps3 controller lights up as well. Oh, and when I run the scpdriver monitor, it seems that my controller is wirelessly connected.

Now I am have issues connecting to emulators. I have no idea how to do so. I downloaded ppsspp and ran it on my computer, but it isn't picking up my ps3 controller at all. I googled here and there and I was pushed toward trying something called "xpadder" even though I have no idea what it does exactly. Xpadder was not running properly on my cpu. I figured out that it needs compatibility mode to run.

Xpadder is now not detecting my ps3 controller at all. I really don't know what to do.

This is what I am trying to achieve:

1. I want to use my ps3 controller as a mouse.
2. I want to use my ps3 controller on my emulators (ps2, psp, n64, snes....)
3. I want to connect my ps3 controller wirelessly WITHOUT a bluetooth dongle, rather, using my built in bluetooth instead.

I was not able to achieve any of these and was hoping someone could chime in and help a noob who has never emulated anything on their computer before.
I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

have you try'd using 'MOTIONJOY' to actually make your controller ack as a gamepad and then use xpadder to map your keyboard , also i think motionjoy gives you the ability to connect trough build in blutooth


----------



## placebooooo (Dec 11, 2014)

thecasperrojas said:


> have you try'd using 'MOTIONJOY' to actually make your controller ack as a gamepad and then use xpadder to map your keyboard , also i think motionjoy gives you the ability to connect trough build in blutooth


Can you walk me through step by step on how to use motion joy? in a total noon and have no idea what I am doing. 
Ps. This post has been made so long ago, and I still haven't gotten the controller to connect properly. Thanks for replying


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

sure , well first you should download motioninjoy and install it , then after that you should get something like this 



 connect your controller by usb cable and go to the driver manager , it would look something like this but with out all the line on the lower side , 
http://i52.tinypic.com/15z01ut.png

then just hit the "INSTALL ALL" button and then the "LOAD DRIVER" button 

and the controller should be working by now then just open XPADDER and map your keyboard and mouse 

then go to blutooth pair 

http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/original/14/145457/2375281-2375280-mj.png 

put your  PC/LAPTOP build in blutooth adapter name in the top and where it says "DUAL SHOCK 3" put the name of the ps3 controller 

annnnnnnnnddddddd enjoy !

p.s. sixais controllers will not work , only the dual shock 3 or xbox controller (IR dongle requiere for wireless controllers)


----------



## placebooooo (Dec 11, 2014)

thecasperrojas said:


> sure , well first you should download motioninjoy and install it , then after that you should get something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can definitely follow this!

My knly problem is the PS3 controller; you said it doesn't work with six axis. Could that have been my problem all this time? I believe the controller is real; it's six axis and dual shock 3. Is this still gonna work or should I just not even try? ( my controller says six axis ok the very top in blue by the red blinkers).

Thanks so much!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 11, 2014)

I personally prefer *Better DS3 *as it does not require you to always be connected to the internet to use. It is also very easy from my experience (A more friendlier and clean looking UI) but its up to what ever you prefer.


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

this should help you know the difference between each ps3 controller , one say sixaxis only the other one says both names 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/DualShock_3_and_Sixaxis_controller.jpg


----------



## placebooooo (Dec 11, 2014)

thecasperrojas said:


> this should help you know the difference between each ps3 controller , one say sixaxis only the other one says both names
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/DualShock_3_and_Sixaxis_controller.jpg


mine says both. Does that I mean I am good to go?


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

yes your good to go


----------



## placebooooo (Dec 11, 2014)

thecasperrojas said:


> yes your good to go


Thanks so much  
Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 11, 2014)

If you want something that isn't straight up garbage, go for the DS3 to XInput Wrapper instead. Motioninjoy is glitchy, uses poor drivers that will cause BSODs, and is filled with ads. 

http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-XInput-Wrapper-for-DS3-and-Play-com-USB-Dual-DS2-Controller

This is extremely lightweight, uses proper drivers, and is just plain better to use.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If you want something that isn't straight up garbage, go for the DS3 to XInput Wrapper instead. Motioninjoy is glitchy, uses poor drivers that will cause BSODs, and is filled with ads.
> 
> http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-XInput-Wrapper-for-DS3-and-Play-com-USB-Dual-DS2-Controller
> 
> This is extremely lightweight, uses proper drivers, and is just plain better to use.


 
It is the best one. I used it so far and it worked beauitfully. Go with it, placebooooo.


----------



## placebooooo (Dec 11, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> It is the best one. I used it so far and it worked beauitfully. Go with it, placebooooo.


ok. I'll try this then, but how do i use my built in bluetooth ? that is what I am trying to achieve.


----------



## placebooooo (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If you want something that isn't straight up garbage, go for the DS3 to XInput Wrapper instead. Motioninjoy is glitchy, uses poor drivers that will cause BSODs, and is filled with ads.
> 
> http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-XInput-Wrapper-for-DS3-and-Play-com-USB-Dual-DS2-Controller
> 
> This is extremely lightweight, uses proper drivers, and is just plain better to use.


 
This is what I have been trying lately and no luck. I have only been able to use my -3s controller while connected with a usb wire. I really want to use built in bluetooth. I even tried to use a dongle and it didn't work either. Followed all steps and everything.

edit:
sorry for the double post.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 12, 2014)

placebooooo said:


> ok. I'll try this then, but how do i use my built in bluetooth ? that is what I am trying to achieve.


 
Do you have bluetooth ? My computer desktop doesnt have blutooth so I purchased one at Amazon and it works great. I have my laptop that came with bluetooth built in and didn't tested it yet.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2014)

In order to connect to a PS3 controller via Bluetooth, you need a certain requirement with your Bluetooth device. it needs to be capable of using EDR2.0+. Some laptop BT devices are very limited, so it's possible yours doesn't support connecting via bluetooth. Most cheapish adapters will (around $3-5 will get you a nice one) support it, so if needbe you can purchase some cheapo one online.


----------



## easycrashing (Mar 25, 2015)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I personally prefer *Better DS3 *as it does not require you to always be connected to the internet to use. It is also very easy from my experience (A more friendlier and clean looking UI) but its up to what ever you prefer.
> View attachment 12773



mij has an offline mode version


----------

